# Scherzo movement from my Trumpet Sonata #2



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I've never done a Throwback Thursday anywhere on the World Wide Web, but I have today.

Here's the 2nd movement of my 2nd sonata. It's a brief scherzo that is a much needed change after a long and complicated 1st movement. It's all played (except for the last note) on a Harmon mute with its stem removed. It's not easy to project with that (as the balance of the recording will prove) and it's not easy to play in tune as I prove especially just before the 2 minute mark.

And as you can assume from that previous sentence, I'm the trumpeter.

Oh, and the throwback is to a mere 20+ years ago

View attachment Tpt Sn 2 Mvmt 2.mp3


----------



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

It's veeery nice!


----------

